# S&w 6904



## marcodo (Dec 3, 2006)

Went to the local gun shop with the intention purchasing the XD9. While I was talking to the owner I told him the lack of a manual safty made me somewhat anxious. He showed me a very good conditioned used S&W 6904 he was selling for $399, about $100 cheaper than the XD. I know this is an older gun. Does anyone know anything about this model...reliability,accuracy. Is there a downside to buying an older gun like this? Does S&W service these...are available parts an issue? How about the price? I really liked the size, the manual safety, and the decocker. I got to hold the XD9 and really liked the over feel also. Love to hear what people feel about this. I know its going to come down to what I like, but feedback really would help this decision.:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Marcodo I would not recomend you buy a used gun as you have not been at it long enough to tell if it's a lemon or a good pistol. Do you know how to run a safty check on that model of pistol? Just because they go bang doesn't mean they are safe.
Get a new pistol and take a course on shooting. Go to a gun club, shooting range or contact the NRA in your area. They have classes. Good luck.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Marcodo, I have the stainless steel version (Model 6906) and it is a great handgun. If I had bought the M6906 first I probably would not have bought a Glock 19. Both pistols fill the same market nitch and my M6906 was cheaper than any G19 I have bought. In conclusion, I have a lot of respect for Smith and Wesson semiautomatic pistols. Regards, Richard


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I tend to agree. I'm somewhat of a fan of S&W's autos, they've worked very well for me in the past, and Smith has the best customer service of anybody in the gun industry, in my opinion. They'll stand behind that lifetime warranty thing they promise, whether you're the original owner or not.


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

I also had a 6906 and while it was a flawless gun I was itching for something new. That is when I first saw the Walther P99 and it was love at first touch. The 12 round mags were nice, the sights clear and usable, recoil was fine but the ergonomics of the grip just could not compare to the Walther. I've never looked back. How many mags? At that price it should have at least 2 IMHO.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> Is there a downside to buying an older gun like this?


Not really. I used to own a few S&W auto's that needed service after malfunctions. S&W has had a lot of practice servicing broken products. So, they are well known for free repairs and free S&H services to anyone who owns the gun.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Parts are currently readily available, but S&W has taken the 3rd generation pistols out of the standard production schedule and will only produce them in the future to satisy government contracts. There are so many out there now though that parts shouldn't be an issue.

They are a bit more complicated internally than a Glock/XD/M&P, but I really like the third generations and adore the TSWs.


----------



## YellowJacket (Dec 18, 2006)

I bought a new 5904 many years ago. Great pistol that is accurate and pleasant to shoot. Mine has never had a failure of any kind. I did have the action smoothed a bit by a gunsmith which helped with the long DA trigger. 

Apparently, most who own them have had very good experience with them as well based on what I have read. S&W may not be the highest quality producer of semi-autos in the minds of some, but they got these right. Enjoy your 6904! I think you got it at a reasonable price for one in good shape.

Rick


----------

